# Portable shop on wheels



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, after seeing many projects here that have been made out of everyday things, especially the miter saw on the grill base, i have been thinking of beginning to make my shop a bit more portable, adding wheels to everything so I can pull it out of the shop on decent days to gain more room.

I love the saw idea, but I will need larger wheels, thinking for the fact that it is somewhat rough here, but the grill wheels may just be large enough.

I am thinking that the miter saw and the router could have it's own stands, possibly making a large bench on wheels, since I never have enough bench top room.

I'm not sure about the drill press, it may be fine where it is.

Do you find that things on wheels make it easier for you?


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

Wheel are great and a necessity for me because the shop is so small. 
Two important things to keep in mind….

1. don't skimp on the wheels. bigger is generally better. Harbor freight has sales on their casters all the time. Check through the stock to pick the ones that aren't too loose in the bearings. HD and Lowes have four-packs that go with their big metal shelving units, and they have locks on them… which leads to…..

B. some tools need to be locked down when using. Any tool on which your will be pushing heavy stock in one direction will need to have lockable wheels or wheels that adjust up and down.

Here are a few of mine. 
http://mikedrums.com/benchwheels.mov
http://mikedrums.com/castercam.mov
http://mikedrums.com/routertablewheels.mov
http://www.mikedrums.com/tablesawwheels.mov


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've seen to good portable shops One is on a HGTV on Carter can and another fold out one in and old Finewoodworking Magazine.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks, I was originally thinking about larger wheels, like from wheelbarrows, but that just seems too large.

I can see my table saw and router needing to be locked down, but not sure the table would need it. Also, I thought about making it so that it lifts like a wheelbarrow, making it lock down automatically.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

My whole shop is going to be mobile. I have been working over the winter to get it done. Only have the drill press left. I am also going to redo the tablesaw. I will be using 4" casters. It is currently on 2 1/2" casters but compared to the weight, they just don't work well. My RAS is on the woodcraft casters that are foot lever operated, my router cabinet is on bench dog casters with levelers. I am using shop fox mobile bases for everything else.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I agree on the drill press. The floor stand ones are a little top heavy.

I've got wheels on just about all tools. If nothing more than to give a little more room when using them.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

My drill press is the only floor standing power tool I have that's not on wheels and I think the drill press is top heavy enough without putting wheels under it.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

The only "stationary" power tool I don't have on wheels is my table saw, everything else is mobile and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## mikedrums (Feb 1, 2010)

The trick to having a drill press on wheels is to only have two wheels, so it must be tilted to be rolled. That way, you are always in control of the weight. 
Like this guy did with his saw…
http://www2.gol.com/users/nhavens/resource/bt3k10.jpg

With a drill press, the wheels would go on the front, instead of the back, so when you pull it back towards you, it would engage the wheels.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I built these "carts" for my router/shaper and planer. They have two wheels and two "legs" so they can be moved if needed. I mostly did them for the drawers. Is there ever enough space for your "stuff"? - lol

http://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af359/Dave1945/Miscellaneous/DSC00391Small-1.jpg
http://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af359/Dave1945/Miscellaneous/DSC00387Small.jpg
http://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af359/Dave1945/Miscellaneous/DSC00388Small.jpg


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Thing on wheels make it immensely easier for me.

I've already built this cart;


But in the next year or so will be building more.


----------



## BigG (Dec 30, 2009)

Yup, small shop so everything is mobile. especially nice on pretty days when you have a lot of repetitive 'dust ' to make.


----------



## Rob67 (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree that wheels are great. Just be aware that wheel sraise the level of the surface you are working on. If you are tall this may be a blessing but if you are short it may be a problem.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

It's the length of the leg that determines the height of the working surface Rob. If you add wheels, just shorten the leg appropriately.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's a portable shop on wheels. I wonder if the equipment is included.

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/1660578975.html


----------



## DebraB (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's a base I like - though I would use a bit of metal in the corners.

It keeps the tool on all 4 legs except when you need to move it around.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

if you have or borrow
the toolbox box book
by Jim Tolpin
then you kan see some
fine solutions in there 
if you want them to bee
taken on jobsite or just
outside the shop

Tauton book

Dennis


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I have put my Table Saw , Jointer, Lathe, workbench, Tool cabinet, Nail & Bolt cabinet. YEP everything I own is on wheels. I make my own carts. I am working from a single car garage.(Way to small, last year I had nothing, so I guess tiny is something) I am able to roll everything into my trailer by myself. (Grandpa told me "Wheels are important") I will describe my table saw. I mounted 6" wheels on one end of the saw. They are mounted on brackets that stick out 8 inches. When the saw is on the floor , the wheels are 1/8 inch OFF the floor. The other end of saw has the handles. When I lift the handle end , the wheels touch the floor and the saw is movable.The total width of saw when I move it is 30"wide x 5 feet long.The saw is standing on it's own base, making it stable while I workas well as the original height. When I get to job sites. I open back doors of trailer, roll everything out in semi circle and set up shop.I now find it amusing when I watch shows lon TV. doing this ! My first trailer was a flat deck triller that I built in 1976. Everything was covered with tarps. 9 years ago I purchased a 16ft, enclosed HALLMARK trailer. (Nice unit)


----------

